# RIP Blackjack :(



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss.
He was beautiful.


----------



## Sunnylucy (Jul 3, 2012)

Deepest sympathy. what a magnificent horse.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. What a sweet horse.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Very sorry, Hunter. 
He looked like he had a very trusting soul.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, he was beautiful. Rest in peace Blackjack.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, he was gorgeous. :-(


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------

